# Dateikommentare auslesen



## Gee (25. Mai 2004)

Hallo,

was für Möglichkeiten stehen mir zur Verfügung, wenn ich in der Console Dateikommentare, die z.b. unter Windows erstellt wurden; auslesen möchte?

Ich bräuchte eine, die auf einen RedHat 0815 Webserver funktioniert, da ich den Befehl per PHP aufrufen möchte um mit dem Ergebnis weiter zu abeiten. PHP ansich bietet scheinbar keine Funktion dafür.

danke´


----------



## JohannesR (26. Mai 2004)

```
$ cat winfile.php | grep "^#.*"
$ cat winfile.php | grep "//.*"
$ cat winfile.php | grep "/\*.*\*/"
```

Gemäß dem Fall, die Kommentare beginnen am Beginn der Zeile und sind mit einer Raute notiert, bzw. stehen irgendwo und sind mit einem Doppelslash gekennzeichnet oder stehen zwischen /* und */. Das ganze kann man natürlich auch mit [phpf]shell_exec[/phpf], [phpf]exec[/phpf] oder [phpf]system[/phpf] ausführen.


----------



## Thorsten Ball (26. Mai 2004)

Oder mit (g)awk machen. Das würde dann in etwa so aussehen:


```
gawk '/^#.*/ || /\/\/.*/ || /\*.*\*/ { print $0 }' file.txt
```

Grüße,
Thorsten


----------



## derGugi (27. Mai 2004)

ich glaube, er meint nicht solche Kommentare...  Man kann unter Windows einer Datei Kommentare, Titel, Keywörter, Autor, Betreff usw. hinzufügen. Ich denke, diese Infos werden nicht in der Datei gespeichert, sondern eventuell in der Registry oder sonstwo. Oder was meint ihr?


----------



## Dario Linsky (27. Mai 2004)

Also in der Registry werden die wohl eher nicht gespeichert, dazu ist die ja eigentlich nicht da.
Ich bin mir zwar nicht hundertprozentig sicher, aber ich denke mal, dass diese Kommentare im Dateisystem hinterlegt werden. Wenn die gängigen Linux-Dateisysteme das nicht können, wird es dafür wahrscheinlich auch keine Möglichkeit geben.


----------



## derGugi (27. Mai 2004)

Jo hat was, wäre etwas bescheuert zu jedem File eine Info in die Registry zu legen... ;-)


----------

